

Brighter Moon – A solution to the global energy crisis - omh
http://www.foreo.com/institute/brighter-moon/

======
pedalpete
This seems like a horrible idea to me. Sure, for people it might be great, but
we just shut the shades, and drown out the rest of the world. What effect is
this going to have on all the animals who will be affected by 24 hours of
brightness year round?

From what I understand, the effect on on plants would be minimal, but what
other processes on earth need the darkness? What would be the effect on dew
rates, as I assume the sunlight would increase the heat of the earth and
disrupt the heating and cooling effect of night.

So many questions I don't even know to ask, but I am really uncomfortable with
this idea.

------
fusionefredda
I don't like the idea, it is really nasty for stargazer, animal, birds,
plants... A better solution is to use smarter light, in order to illuminate
better straight to the roads

